# TOT fees-Worldmark resorts



## Cathyb (Aug 16, 2010)

For Worldlmark:

How do I find out if Indio or Palm Springs charge TOT fees?  Is there somewhere on the WorldmarkTheClub site that lists them?


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 16, 2010)

On the WorldMark web site resort gallery listing for each resort if there is a TOT code letter (Large *T*) in the credit requirements table it indicates that the resort charges a TOT.  The amount of the tax is not listed.  You have to call the VPC to find out the amount.  If you book online the total cash due will show on the final step before you confirm the reservation.  The total in that case is the TOT plus any HK fees or Bonus Time charges, etc.  The TOT is not split out separately.

For the two resorts you listed, the Indio listing indicates that a TOT is charged.  The Palm Springs listing does not indicate a TOT.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 16, 2010)

*Fred*



cotraveller said:


> On the WorldMark web site resort gallery listing for each resort if there is a TOT code letter (Large *T*) in the credit requirements table it indicates that the resort charges a TOT.  The amount of the tax is not listed.  You have to call the VPC to find out the amount.  If you book online the total cash due will show on the final step before you confirm the reservation.  The total in that case is the TOT plus any HK fees or Bonus Time charges, etc.  The TOT is not split out separately.
> 
> For the two resorts you listed, the Indio listing indicates that a TOT is charged.  The Palm Springs listing does not indicate a TOT.



Thanks Fred, you are always so helpful and full of knowledge!


----------

